# Krasnodar. Russian south.



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Pictures are taken from fotki.yandex.ru















































































































































































































and from here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484123




































































































from here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802290


























































































http://s50.radikal.ru/i130/0901/d2/0de200dd5d16.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://s50.radikal.ru/i130/0901/d2/0de200dd5d16.jpg


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks very, well Russian...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful, charming city


----------



## MaoZedong (Mar 31, 2009)

where is zangief?


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks like very good to live in....


----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## andreyk (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting to see this place


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Sergey Evsyukov


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Sergey Evysukov


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of sergei125689


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy sergei12456789


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Moonshell


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Moonshell


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy Moonshell


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of andronmtl

The European Neighborhood


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of andronmtl


----------



## Baldin_Anderson (Apr 20, 2014)

very nice pics and city too.....good


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

source: retina.news.ru


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Keyone, Astro


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

copy right: www.wwlife.ru and limontour.com


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Alexenergy


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of wisher


----------



## Wildfire-KRR (Jan 4, 2012)

All of these photos are taken by me.

Krasnaya street (Downtown)









Old district (built in 60s-70s) in Stavropolskaya street









Old district (built in 60s-70s) in Moskovskaya street









Turgeneva street (~1980s - 2010s)









Krasnoarmeiskaya street (Downtown)









Postovaya street (Downtown)









Krasnaya street (Downtown)









Krasnaya street (Downtown)









Krasnaya street (Downtown)









New commieblock district


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of KievSD


----------



## Ярик1010 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice photos from Kuban capital.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl & shwed


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)shwed


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

andronmtl said:


> Роман Быков
> 
> http://rby-foto.livejournal.com/226279.html


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)andronmtl


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c) Andomtl


----------



## Denim Tornado (Sep 27, 2010)

Это аэропорт?


----------



## sergeyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Denim Tornado said:


> Это аэропорт?


Это OZ Mall


----------

